
Second Coronavirus Case of Unknown Origin Confirmed in Bay Area - nicholas73
https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/coronavirus/another-coronavirus-case-confirmed-in-bay-area/2244511/
======
nicholas73
News report says that the first community spread case came from a woman near
Travis Airforce Base, where evacuees where brought for quarantine.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnCvvVS2tPQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnCvvVS2tPQ)

